# Recording the 10 minute HDNET Test Pattern



## dakn2 (Sep 20, 2002)

I must be missing something. I wanted to record the 10 minute HDNET Test Pattern program that is on at 5:50 AM Sunday, January 28th. I look at the guide and no such separate 10 minute program exists – I verified the time/date on the HDNet website, so I figured it’s at the end of the 60 minute program that is slotted from 5 – 6 AM.

Never trying to program only by time before, I was surprised to see that you can not enter a specific time/date/channel in the VIP-622 as I could with my 510. Is there a way to do this w/o having to record the entire 60 minute program? Am I missing something that I don’t see this 10 minute program in the guide?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Set a manual timer.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=74738


----------



## devecho (Mar 10, 2004)

I'm wondering if the program info could be wrong on HDNET's website. I recorded the test pattern on the 21st at 3:50am local time (pacific). However, when I had looked on HDNET's website prior to that, it didn't show it as being shown on the 21st, just the 28th and the 4th of February. But the Dish guide showed it being shown on the 21st, and I was able to record it without a problem.


----------



## Allin4greeN (Aug 2, 2005)

I hope it's running on the 28th because I set a manual timer last night... I just replaced my v.C 622 with a v.F and I need to dial it in!


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

I haven't recorded it in a long time, but just set a DishPass for "Test Pattern" and it recorded it just fine. Back then, it was the 1st 10 minutes of the hour and wouldn't ever appear in the displayed guide on a NBR.


----------



## Cokeswigga (Jan 25, 2005)

It showed up on my guide as test pattern.... 
did you take into account that its scheduled for EST?


I also set it to record 5 minutes early and 5 minutes late, as last time it lost the last couple of minutes.


----------



## dakn2 (Sep 20, 2002)

Cokeswigga said:


> It showed up on my guide as test pattern....
> did you take into account that its scheduled for EST?
> 
> I also set it to record 5 minutes early and 5 minutes late, as last time it lost the last couple of minutes.


OK, I just checked my guide - it's still not showing ("Test Pattern" as you state or otherwise) . Yes, I adjusted for my Central time zone - in that time-slot, which would be 5:50 AM CST, it shows a 60 minute program (5:00 - 6:00) called "Solos".

You are saying yours shows a 5:50 AM program called "Test Guide"? Shouldn't every one's guide be identical? What good is Dish Pass if it doesn't show up in the guide?


----------



## devecho (Mar 10, 2004)

It is possible that whoever provides Dish guide data messed up. Or that HDnet provided the wrong data to the provider. The January 21st showing of the test patterns wasn't listed on HDnet's website, but Dish had it correctly listed and I managed to record it. And now the January 28th showing is listed on HDnet's website, but isn't in Dish's guide data. Sounds like someone messed up providing accurate guide data on both sides. The Dish Pass is only as good as the data that backs it up. If you have a problem with the quality of the data, complain to Dish who can hopefully put pressure on their provider to get more accurate data.

HDnet appears to broadcast the test patterns every sunday morning at 6:50 EST. Or 3:50am for us folks on the west coast.


----------



## JuanPablo (Jan 17, 2007)

This may be a stupid question but what exactly is the test signal? Does it have instructions on how to change the settings to make the picture look better or is it just a pattern and we have to figure out what settings to change?

Thanx in advance for the reply.

Boddu


----------



## Allin4greeN (Aug 2, 2005)

JuanPablo said:


> This may be a stupid question but what exactly is the test signal? Does it have instructions on how to change the settings to make the picture look better or is it just a pattern and we have to figure out what settings to change?
> 
> Thanx in advance for the reply.
> 
> Boddu


Smart Calibration provides this advice on using the test patterns. I use a blue filter I got from THX for free.

Smart Calibration, http://www.smartcalibration.com/hdnetpatterns.html


----------



## JuanPablo (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanx for the link. Thats useful information.

Boddu



Allin4greeN said:


> Smart Calibration provides this advice on using the test patterns. I use a blue filter I got from THX for free.
> 
> Smart Calibration, http://www.smartcalibration.com/hdnetpatterns.html


----------

